# Subtle pinkish/gold shimmery eyes - done on brown skin!



## greeen (Nov 23, 2006)

This is my first tutorial, hopefully it's coherent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




This is something I'll do for work or when I don't wanna go all out with it.

The products I'm using are

Bare Escentuals (BE) mineral foundation in deep
Bare Escentuals tinted mineral veil
Unscented moisturizer
Arbonne concealer in dark
Arbonne blush (used as eyeshadow) in flirt
Arbonne eyeshadow in petal
Arbonne mascara in black
Arbonne eyeliner in eclipse
MAC eyeshadow in full flame
Eyelash curler
Brow brush
Zuzu Luxe tinted gloss in tango


starting on a blank canvas....i have some blemishes/uneven skintone, makeup is such a nice pick me up'r






My Arbonne concealer is too light so I make a tinted moisturizer with BE foundation and unscented lotion (Trader Joe's brand)





The concealer is okay for my under eye area and cheeks






My face has to be moisturized before using BE, otherwise it can look alittle dry..chalky almost. This is with the tinted moisturizer 






The BE foundation, 






I use a powder brush from the body shop to apply it





It's actually my favorite brand of foundation now..I'm sold on it.





After the foundation and the mineral veil (really good at setting my makeup and getting rid of shiny areas






top: Arbonne blush in flirt
bottom left: Arbonne eyeshadow in petal
bottom right: MAC eyeshadow in full flame






Arbonne eyeshadow in *petal *is applied to upper lashline and lid 
MAC eyeshadow in *full flame* is lightly applied to the middle of the top lid and should extend towards the brow bone just a little 
Arbonne blush in *flirt* is applied to the very top of the upper lid and beneath the brows (it has a pinkish look on my eyelid but a shimmery goldish look beneath the brow area) 
fill in eyebrows 







This is what I used for my brows - Arbonne eyeliner in eclipse and a little brown brush.

For my lashes I just curl and apply a coat of mascara, I LOVE this mascara, it doesn't come off easily even if I get watery eyes and it doesn't clump. 





Eyes and brows,







eye lashes
mascara versus NO mascara





eyes, brows, mascara together




I applied the zuzu luxe gloss in tango






I took off my scarf finally lol.





taking down my hair, I sleep with it tied up because it tangles easily. 
I love big curly hair so I tend to do these twists at night and then unravel in the morning, 





Here's some more views of the eyes in different lightings

bathroom light





super macro close up





flourescent lighting in the kitchen






natural sunlight lol





Hope it was easy to follow. 
Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Nov 23, 2006)

*You are a beautiful woman...*

*Thanks for taking the time to do a tutorial!!!!  *


----------



## exgirlfriend (Nov 23, 2006)

This is gorgeous!!!!! Figures it was made by someone who also is <3


----------



## greeen (Nov 23, 2006)

*blush* aw thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope I can take a little time to do more. it can be a lengthy process sometimes hehe.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow...beautiful make up on a beautiful woman!!! I hope to see more of your works. Your hair is gorgeous!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 23, 2006)

Great tutorial!  Thanks for sharing it with us!!
you have really awesome skin, too, and the BE really emphasizes it!


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 23, 2006)

Very pretty. Thanks! And I love your hair.


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 23, 2006)

you look lovely! thank you for posting. i love your curls!


----------



## greeen (Nov 24, 2006)

thanks so much everyone =) 
I'm actually playing in makeup now..lol  we'll see what i come up with haha


----------



## n_c (Nov 24, 2006)

OMG...lovely tutorial, and detailed...very nice


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 24, 2006)

wow the BE works really well on your skin
great tut!


----------



## mm76 (Nov 25, 2006)

That was an awesome tutorial and you are so beautiful!


----------



## ebonyannette (Nov 25, 2006)

Very pretty. I am surprised at the BE coverage. Thank you so much!


----------



## june19th (Nov 25, 2006)

wow, you have the most amazing eyes! thanks for the tuturial, you look great!


----------



## slvrlips (Nov 27, 2006)

wow I didn't know BE could look so great 
I must try it out 
You look great I love your hair 
Thanks for the tut


----------



## greeen (Nov 28, 2006)

thanks again all. 

I'm surprised at BE too, sometimes it really doesn't satisfy me, then it'll cover really well. I dunno lol


----------



## milamonster (Dec 2, 2006)

i love this look,i mma have to copy it lol
and i remember you from nappturality or was it naturally culry iloved your fotki
your twistout looks amazing !


----------



## Naturellle (Dec 2, 2006)

I love it!! Thank you soo much for posting this!


----------



## Barefootgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, thanks for posting this. I think the pink shadows look gorgeous but I am always a bit wary of putting them on in case i look like i have galloping conjunctivitis. You look absolutely beautiful, and i adore your hair,  and i'm going to have a go at following this look.


----------



## greeen (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks for the love gals (and any boys who post and like makeup as well) 

I'm gonna do another one really soon


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 15, 2006)

wow you look so lovely!
I'm in love with my BE right now too... lol
Thanks!!!


----------



## noteventherain (Dec 16, 2006)

love it!  and you have the most *beautiful* eyes!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Dec 16, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## kelizabethk (Dec 16, 2006)

I love your hair! It's so cool. I also love what that foundation did for your skin. Phwoar!


----------



## greeen (Dec 17, 2006)

aw, you all have a black chick blushing! is that possible? lol anywho, thanks again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's been a while since i've been on NP, gotta get back there, they have beaaauuutiful natural hair


----------



## lafemmenoir (Dec 18, 2006)

*Very pretty girl, great tut and hair!*


----------



## Green_eyes (Jan 8, 2007)

Beautiful, Thanks for sharing


----------

